# Red Windsor doing work



## RedWindsor (Apr 9, 2011)

okay, gonna start logging as often as possible form this day on of my progress,

back in december i started hitting the gym again after gaining 20lbs in a span of a mere 3 months...

starting weight was roughly 240lbs back then

I couldn't bench for shit, i could only get in a wide grip pull up or 2, my back is very strong naturally (manual laborer)....

I used to struggle on 185 lb bench press back then, just last week though i was pumping 10 reps easy, and i set a new personal best bench at 245lbs (my form is 100000x better then it used to be)

MY best dead lift so far was 405lbs and i havn't lifted that heavy since, ive been concentrating on better form... and my form now is 10000000000000x better

I can hammer out about 4-5 wide grip pull ups now un assisted.

my weight still floats at 240lbs or so.

and ive been slowly getting back in teh swing of jogging....

So my log starts here! can't wait!


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 10, 2011)

Today is an off day, started the morning off with my Opt. Nut. Whey shake, been mixing in fat free greek yogurt so i can sub water in for milk and not lose the creamyness and i pick up an extrea 15gs of protein as well! and i ahve about 5 scrambled eggs, really hungry and i had a guest over so i over cooked a bit...

ate that around noon,

around 3-4pm im gonna have about half a pound of 93/7 lean ground beef, yummmm with some broccoli, and then save the other half for dinner around 6-7pm... 

No lifting today, just gonna go out for a brisk night time jog get some activity in...

Fitday is telling me that today im going to consume approx 1700cals or so, about 100gs of fat 50gs of carbs and 200gs of protien... i will update later



tomorrow is DEAD LIFT DAY! can't wait.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 11, 2011)

Breakfast: 1scoop of whey with 3 strawberries, 1 tbsp of peanutbutter, 1 serving of greek yogurt, 3gs of L-arginine, in Water.

hit the gym today, at about 11am, woulda been sooner but there was some BS stuff going on there... 

5 minute warm up on a quick pace walk, then straight to dead lift...
135lbs x10
225lbsx10
275lbsx10
305lbsx8
315lbsx8
365lbsx1
315lbsx3 Grip failed and i felt like i should have rested a bit more
315lbsx1 Form was just terrible on this one and the bar went lopsided on me
225x10

Leg Extensions
112.5lbs x13
120lbsx13
125lbsx13
125lbsx13
112.5lbsx20

Hib Abductors
80lbsx ALOT i didn't count

Thigh Abductors
80lbsx ALOT i didn't count

15minutes of good paced cardio at the end...

PWO MEAL, 2 scoops of whey in just water
1 8oz chicken breast
1 1/4 cup of cooked brown rice


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 11, 2011)

4/11/11 continues

MEAL 3, 8oz chicken breast, 1 Hardboiled Egg, 1TBSP peanutbutter

MEAL 4, 2 Pork Ribs, 1 cup potatos

Feeling very satisfied right now, im looking tomorrow to cut my carbs down to 30-50grams per day and then carb back up on saturdays. Today if i had to esimate id say i took in 80ish grams

in another hour or so ill be hitting the pavement for a nice jog...

Tommorrow Gym will be around 5pm which works great for me, i can get in a morning jog instead of evening. and i wont have to consume my carbs so early in the day. Till tomorrow!


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 12, 2011)

4-12-11

Breakfast, 1 scoop of whey powder with 3 strawberries, 1 tbsp peanutbutter, 3gs of L-arginine, 1 cup of greek yogurt with ice and water

3gs of CEE, 

2 hard boiled eggs

Work out: Chest (switched to morning  instead of later in teh day)

Bench Press Barbell Warmup 135x10
185x7
205x3
225x2
235x1
245x1
225x1
205x3
205x2

Incline Barbell Bench press
135x10
155x5
175x3
155x6
Last set i did pauses at the bottom 135x6

Wasn't as good of a work out as i had wanted, but deadlifting took a bit out of me yesterday, free weight Flys were next to close out the lift, but due to time constraints incline was the last lift of the day.

PWO Meal, 2 scoops of Whey in water IMMEDIATELY after lift, then followed about 30 mins later by 1 cup of cooked brown rice and 8oz chicken breast, this will be my last carby meal of the day. 

Update later tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> Wasn't as good of a work out as i had wanted, but deadlifting took a bit out of me yesterday,



Deadlifts will do that to you.  Is there any way you can arrange your workouts so that you have a day off after DLs?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> Wasn't as good of a work out as i had wanted, but deadlifting took a bit out of me yesterday,


 wow...THAT sounds familiar....

Welcome


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 12, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Deadlifts will do that to you. Is there any way you can arrange your workouts so that you have a day off after DLs?


 
yea me and my training partner felt the same way that we should rest a bit more after DL day, he too felt his work out today had a drag on it. we're going to work on a plan to maybe switch chest day to later in the week.... 

Soon though we'll be switching from concentrated body part training to full body lifts 3 - 4 days a week so we can cut up, at that point i hope to be in full ketosis (just bought my keto stix today) and ill be on some sort of ECA stack or some other supplement that will aid me in a good clean cut.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

I dunno how your training is set up but another option is to cycle Deadlifts and Squats every other week in the same workout. Both are huge compound movements that have a lot of carryover between eachother, so if you're having trouble recovering it might be an idea.

So on leg day you would have "Squat or Deadlift, Front Squat, Goodmornings...etc etc...whatever". The upside is that you can hit each exercise as hard as you like without worrying about it.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 12, 2011)

typically i alternate the two every 2 weeks switching it up.

My buddy likes Leg Presses into Squats and some leg curls

I like skipping Presses and just doing extra sets of Squats and going into leg curls and doing hip/thigh abductor machines

for dead lift, we go 8-10 sets of dead lift, then to leg extensions and still hit the hip and thigh abductors...


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 12, 2011)

4/12/11 continued...

Meal 3 today was approx 3/4 lb of 80%lean ground beef

Meal 4 wasabout 5 slices of chicken cutlet

feeling very satisfied right now... in total today i took in approx

140grams of Fats
60grams of Carbs
and 240-260 grams of protien

tomorrow is an off day, and i plan on stay strictly NO CARB, itll be beef all day which has plenty of protien


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 13, 2011)

4-13-11

Breakfast, 1 scoop of whey powder with 3 strawberries, 1 tbsp peanutbutter, 3gs of L-arginine, 1 cup of greek yogurt with ice and water

3gs of CEE

2 HardBoiled Eggs

Meal 2 3/4 lb of 80% lean ground beef, 


Goal today is to stay completely void of high carb foods like brown rice, ect, although i will have some carbs from the PB and yogurt, im going to stay below 20grams today, i mapped out a food plan and it showing ill only consume roughly 15grams of carbs today.... now to just kill some time to make the day go by ha will update later


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 13, 2011)

4-13-11 continued

Meal 3 was another 1/2lb of 80% lean ground beef

now between meal 3 and 4 i was outrageously hungry so i snapped up a hard boiled egg and another tablespoon of Peanutbutter and washed it down with a can of tuna fish. (gross i know but i spaced it all out in about the span of 10 minutes so it was not bad.)

Meal 4, was 2 pork chops, i meticulously cut the fatty looking portions off., not particulary big portions but i don't want to take in to many calories

estimates of the day are...

Calorie total 2100

Fat 51% 125g

Carb 3% 18g

Protien 48%  235


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 13, 2011)

my weight has been averaging 243ish in the passed week, i dont know if it is because of the CEE that i am using i know that your supposed to gain a tad water weight on it so im not sweating it, but im going to hold highfat/protien intake and LOW carb sun-fri and have saturday as the day i bulk up on carbs Healthy of course (kidney beans are LOW in fat, HIGH in carbs and have okay protiens) and 1 cheat meal (pizza or somthing) going to run this for 3 weeks, and hope to see my self average back raound the 240 mark if i don't see progress im going to switch things up a bit and try a different diet approach


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 14, 2011)

4-14-11

BreBreakfast, 1 scoop of whey powder with 3 strawberries, 1 tbsp peanutbutter, 3gs of L-arginine, 1 cup of greek yogurt with ice and water

3gs of CEE, 

2 hard boiled eggs

Work out shortly followed, Shoulders and a little triceps

Barbell shoulder press

115x7
135x4
145x4
155x3
135x4

Standing Side Lateral Raises
all done with 15lb DB
x10
x8
x8
x8
x8

DB shoulder shrug
80x10
80x10
90x10

Machine Should press
112x6
112x6
112x8

Cable Tricep push down
90x8
90x8
Drop set 90x6, 60x8, 30x15

Over Head tricep push cable
to be honest didn't really even count this, i get really pumped from working arms out so i kinda forget to even take notice but, all the sets were very controlled working on form

Reverse Grip cable push downs
Same thing as above i did about 3 sets though 

PWO, leanbody shake immediately after, followed about 30 mintues later by some mashed up white potatoes as a source of simple carbs, that will be my only carb intake of the day.

Will update later


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 15, 2011)

4-15-11

BreBreakfast, 1 scoop of whey powder with 3 strawberries, 1 tbsp peanutbutter, 3gs of L-arginine, 1 cup of greek yogurt with ice and water

3gs of CEE, 

2 hard boiled eggs


Work out: Back and Biceps

started with pullups did about 5 sets or so i didn't even count to be honest :/

went to wide grip cable pull downs 

140x8
140x7
140x6
140x6

Then to behind the head pulldown machine with 2 plates on each handle, didn't count but did a SOLID 4 sets

after this point i was pretty focused and i forgot to log the excerises in the phone, but close grip pull ups were done, then straight into bicep preacher curls and a few other curl variations  and drop sets on a curl machine...

can barely lift my arms right now and my back is SHOT

PWO i had a leanbody shake 42gs protien, then about 30 minutes after i ate about 1lb of Ground beef

plan for the rest of the day is to only eat 1 more hardboiled egg, 1 tbsp of peanut butter and 3 slices of chiken cutlet... ill update later if i have the chance...

Lastly, i weighed my self up PWO scale at gym shows 224lbs and scale at home shows 241lbs, idk which to follow, i dont feel or look 240lbs imo and everyone says that, and my estimated BF% is 30-33% and everyone says i don't look that either, and i certainly dont feel that, so maybe my scale is wack, who knows im not gonna weigh up again till next friday.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 16, 2011)

4-16-11

Woke up CRAVING FOOD, good old fashioned chinese take out haha, so my breakfast was two small ribs, and some porkfriedrice, unfortunately that will be my only shit meal of the day :/ wish i would have done somthing a bit more fun....

weighed up at 239 this morning im off from lifting for the next two days, going to make my bean salad now, no protien shake this morning ill make it more towards the middle of my day, looking to carb up around 240gs, keep protien around 150ish, and keep fat below 30grams


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 16, 2011)

tonight im going into the gym after it closes (perks of my WO partner working there) gonna dos ome light cardio, tredmill, jump rope and some core excerises...


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 20, 2011)

didnt feel too well for a few days, but yesterday i got back at the gym... did 2 sessions... 

morning did Legs

Squats
135x10 Very First Rep i felt a shooting pain in my left knee, i paused and continued out the rest of the set with no issues, this happens almost every time.
155x10
175x8
185x4 3rd rep in i felt a shooting pain in my right knee this time, tried for one more but almost dropped the damn bar, struggled back up to complete rep.
155x8

I cut the squats short, they didn't feel right, I didn't feel right, my knees didn't feel right and it all put me in a rather pisssy mood for the remainder of the lifts

LEg curls
75lbs x12
87lbsx10
87x10
87x8

Calve extensions
Didn't really pay attention to weight but i repped out maybe 10-15 per set for about 4 sets...

Hip and Thigh Abducters as usual... 90lbs 2 sets each both 30 reps

It is holy week for me so i am VERY limited on my food intake, so PWO meal was my whey shake followed by 1/4lb of shrimp 

meal number 3 was a pound of shrimp 

meal number 4 was another lb of shimp

session 2 at gym, went in to lift again about 8 hours later

Chest...

flat bench
135x10
155x10
185x8
205x4
225x2
245x0
245x0 Both times i got it up just couldnt lock it out :/
225x1 Nearly shit my pants on this one literally bailed after 1 rep
185x7 repped out hte lower weight, once again started to feel frustrated at my inability to pump the big weights 

Incline DB chest press

50x15
60x10
70x8
80x5
60x10

Chest cable flies
50x3
40x5
30x8
30x5

VERY shitty day for me, thursday i gotta get my mind right and rebound, from the very moment i woke to my first set of the day i felt like a fat ass, in the mirror all i could see was a fat ass, when lifting i felt weak, my legs were totally discouraging.... thursday im looking to hit the gym with some vengance....


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 20, 2011)

dear lord does this suck, no chicken or beef, im trying not to eat all the shit food in the house its only been 3 days now and im DYING can't wait for this god damn week to be over already, ive been trying to control my carbs, but its nearly impossible when i don't have a solid meat food to fill me up 3 times a day... this is such horseshit!


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 21, 2011)

today was back to the gym, and i hit it pretty good felt great all day excellent form as well!

Wide grip pull ups: No assist about 5 sets getting about 6 the first set and by the end only getting 3 which is a GREAT improvement! for my self

close grip seated rows

160x10
160x8
160x8 ---> drop set 100x4

bent over reverse fly, this is typically a very awkward excerise for me but i nailed the form today
15lbx20
17.5lbx15
20lbx12

Bent over BB row, first time working with this excerise, its a keeper in the routine now.
95x15
115x13
135x10

Hit another machine that was kind of like a lateral pull down style dunno the weight but knocked 3 sets outof that.

good redemption for what was a shitty lifting day tuesday, VERY motivational.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 21, 2011)

my weight still floating around 240lb area for the passed 4 months now of lifting, and i have nothing to really explain why, i thought by now id be in the 22x lb range.... idk whats going on.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 25, 2011)

4-25

Breakfast just my usualy ON whey shake, just water and ice... and my CEE

Workout...
Flat Bench DB press

80x10
90x7
100x5
105x2
110x1
100x2
100x2

Incline Cable Flies

50x7
40x7
40x7
40x7

Decline BB press
135x10
185x7
205x4
205x4

PWO leanbody shake followed about 30 mins later by a 6oz chicken breast

meal #2
6oz chicken breast w/ hot suace
1/2 piece of Pita bread dipped in a home made black bean hummus
about 5 small portions of cod fish filet

Meal#3
4oz of canned Tuna
1 TBSP peanutbutter

Picked up some Vitamin B12 today to help my energy levels through the day, also ordering some caffine and green tea pills to supplement in as well, and i might go grab some bronkaid or somthing else with some Ephedrine.... its been 4 months since ive started excerising with this goal to lose 20lbs and in 4 months i have not lost a single pound. time to start getting a bit more extreme, my running has lacked any sort of consistancy that will change.. im not fucking around any more


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 25, 2011)

7 mile jog tonight, just to see if i can jump start my ass, id expect runs to be more in the area of 3 miles consistantly but i have to punish my self for the easter dinner i indulged in.

the b12 i have taken 2 pills so far 1000mg each and i really dont notice much while on it.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 26, 2011)

idk why im still up but tomorrow is probably a squat day, gonna see if my buddy can take a quick video of my squat to see any flaws in my form that can be causing the knee pain i get


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 27, 2011)

4-27

Squat racks were in use, by people actually squatting so i wasn't pissed off so me and my partner hit the leg press for a couple sets

315x10
495x10
545x8

Squat rack opened up so we jumped on

135x10 no issues no knee pain, i was leaning back a bit more realllllly focusing hard to not roll forward, to drive as hard as i could on the back of my foot using my hips to thrust forward
155x10
175x10
185x10
225x4
225x4
135x10

Hip  and thigh abductor
BOTH
2x
90x40

Calve raises didn't notice weight or count reps but i got pretty saucey from it

that concluded the lift... PWO i had a leanbody shake, and 6oz of chicken breast with hotsauce...

tonight as long as the weather holds out im gonna bang out a quick 3.5 mile jog


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 27, 2011)

4-27 continued

my jog turned into a 5mile jog, no big deal though it felt good to get in 2 solid jogs in the week, tomorrow morning is going to be a shoulder concentrated day, then friday or saturday will be a back day, then im taking the next week off and started a full body work out regiment

in a couple days my Greentea pills will arrive, im really hoping to start shedding the fat right off the bone soon, everything is still falling in place..


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 29, 2011)

4-29

Shoulders:

DB seated shoulder press
60x10
70x8
80x6
80x5
80x3

Standing side lateral raises, honestly did not count 
15lbs
17.5lbs
20lbs

DB shrugs setted with decline situps 
90x10
90x10
90x8
90x5

Seated Machine shoulder press, did not really look at weight or count reps but did 2 quick sets repped it out a bit

Triceps:

Cable pulldowns straight bar
60x12
70x10
80x8
80x5

Overhead cable w/ rope
60x7
60x7
60x4

Reverse grip cable pushdown
60x8
70x5
80x3

Preworkout i had 2 scoops of my ON shake, and 2 hard boiled eggs... along wth 3gs of CEE, 1000mgs B12 vitamin and 500mg green tea pill

Post work out, 2 scoops of my ON shake, followed 20 minutes after by 8oz chicken breast, another 3gs of CEE, 1000mg b12 and 500mg green tea...

Meal 3 of the day was just 8oz chicken breast with hot sauce and plenty of water... i also snuckin about 5 pieces of sushi roll get a LITTLE carb in there approx 30grams... and thats all ill consume of carbs for the day.

planning a 3mile jog tonight got my route all though out.


----------



## RedWindsor (May 1, 2011)

i skipped the jog, instead played about an hour of handball then afterwards played some stick ball, gonna hopefully play some more today... carbed up yesterday, today its back to the grindstone though!


----------



## RedWindsor (May 2, 2011)

5-2

breakfast
1scoop whey with water and ice
2 eggs over easy
3g CEE, 500mg green tea
1000mg b12

workout full body

Sitting close grip cable rows super setted with seated leg presses
140x10        360x10
160x10        360x10
180x9          360x10

Cable chest fly/ wide grip pull ups/ hyperextensions
40x10    x5          x20
50x7     x3          x17
50x5     x3          x17

lateral side raises/sit ups

15x10         x20
17.5x10      x20
20x7          x15

Bicep Curls/calve raises
30x10           300x10
30x8             300x10
30x7             300x8

also super setted some lateral machine with reverse grip tricep pull downs, by this point i was so shot i didn't even pay attention to weight or reps, i just did what i had to do to finish ha.

PWO Leanbody shake

30 minutes later 7oz chicken breast w/ hot sauce ton of water, 3gs of CEE and 500mg of green tea.


----------



## RedWindsor (May 2, 2011)

knocked out a 3 mile jog just now, tomorrow night ill be lifting again, going to give this full body higher intensity work out a try, if i don't see results in a month or so, im going back to my basic work out regime.


----------



## RedWindsor (May 5, 2011)

breakfast... my usual cocktail of b12, green tea and CEE pills
2 hard boiled eggs
1 1/2 scoops of ON whey in water

Work out Full body excerises high intensity

shoulder presses/wide grip pull up/ hyper extensions
115x12              x5                       x20
125x10              x5                       x20
125x8               x3                        x20

cable shrugs/ab crunches/ bent over DB rows

Chest Flies/ front lateral raises/ bent over barbell row

Bicep curls/ tricep pushdowns&skulll crushers

i honestly after teh first set of excerises kinda stoppped paying attention and anything that felt heavy i just started pumping as muuch as i could ha

PWO leanbody shake
4oz canned Tuna

couple hours later 1lb of 93/7 ground turkey

supposedly playing handball  in a bit with my buddy, then for dinner is chicken! yum


----------



## RedWindsor (May 9, 2011)

been a few days since i logged... just came home from a nice trip to PA...

Today breakfeast was the norm

1 scoop of ON whey, my usual cocktail of creatine pills green tea pills and b12 pills

GYM good full body 

flat bench DB setted with  seated rows
70x10                               90x10
90x7                                 180x10
100x4                                200x10
100x3                                220x8
100x2                                220x8

machine squats setted with side lateral raises
200x10                                   15x10
200x10                                   15x10
200x10                                   15x10

DB Shrugs / hyperextensions/decline sit ups
90x10           xx                        xx
90x8            xx                         xx
90x5              xx                       xx

was feeling VERY faint after the first sets and by te last set of shrugs i felt very dizzy so i just cut my losses and moved on at 5 reps

15 minutes low intensity 4mph walk

PWO leanbody shake

got tons of stuff to do today around the house so that will keep me pretty active.


----------



## RedWindsor (May 10, 2011)

today didn't think i was going to lift, but very happy i got to the gym...

breakfast i just had a ON whey shake with my cocktail of CEE green tea and b12

lunch i had 8oz chicken breast with hotsuace and more CEE/greantea
1 broccoli crown with some butter

felt pretty hungry so i peeled and cut up a cucumber and some hummus for a snack

wasn't expecting to eat dinner before my lift so i crammed in a can of tuna a few hours before gym, but ended up eating dinner before gym which was 1 6oz chicken breast with some salad with oil and viniger

Workout
Sitting Machine chest press/ machine lateral pulldowns
90x10 90x10 warmups
180x10 180x10
200x5   200x10
200x4   200x10

DB chest flies/ machine squat
30x10  200x10
35x10   220x10
35x7     220x10

cable curls/ cable pulldowns
80x10  60x10
100x8  60x8
100x6  60x7

cable single hand curls/ cable single hand pulldowns
didn't even pay attenion to weight i was zoned in ha.

10 minutes low intensity cardio on inlcine

PWO 2 scoops whey shake in just water


----------



## RedWindsor (May 14, 2011)

took a nice break most of the week from lifting mainly because my allergies have been fucking with me so much that im so cranky and not in the mood for anything bt today i felt good and hit the gym for some lifts supersetting  doing a full body

started off with 

DB squat presses <--- seriously killer excerise ha did 3 sets of it ranging in the 7-10 rep range

Decline benchpress BB / bent over DB flies
135 warmup for 10 reps / 15lbx10
225x4              / 15x8
225x5 PB              / 15x8
245x2 PB            / 15x6


Pull ups/ decline sit ups

didn't count but im suprised i did as much as i did seeing as the presses took alot out of me

VERY happy with the lifts today


----------



## RedWindsor (May 24, 2011)

havn't logged in a bit, ive been pretty under the weather, allergies are KILLING ME, but my workouts are continueing in the same frequency but logging is the last thing on my mind afterwards.

I THINK i finally have my diet under control, im down to 238lbs in a week from 243, i understand this mostly water weight but i hope to keep dropping about a pound or so a week. but at least it lets me know my diet is working.... Changes some might wonder? im eating MORE up from 1800ish calories a day to around 2400calories... BIG difference!


----------



## RedWindsor (May 28, 2011)

well i weighed in a few minutes ago mid day 5:30pm after a few meals ive had already (beef, chicken, broccoli, ON shake and 3 hardboiled Eggs) 237, lifting in a few hours as well


----------



## RedWindsor (May 31, 2011)

been a few days since my last log, had a nice refeed this weekend with the holiday and all... lots of macaroni and potato salad, buns with my burgers and even a macaroni and cheese meal 

lifted today for the first time since saturday, felt alright a little worn out from the beach earlier, those waves takes alot of you haha... 

Im almost done with my CEE product afterwhich ill be switching to a monohydrate creatine, just have to decide which brand to go with

i do feel a bit leaner, i fit into my jeans for the first time since 2010 summer this passed weekend so im very motiviated now to just keep at it and do what i gotta do the target is to be inthe 229 range by july so i have an entire month to lose rougly 7-9lbs


----------



## RedWindsor (Jun 13, 2011)

wow been a couple weeks since my last log, my weight is down to 236, yesterday i did a nice Squat day, and a little curling and triceps just to get a little pump going afterwards.

did about 7-8 sets on squats

4 sets being a heavy work set where i was getting in about 5 reps each set.

first 3 sets i was just getting loose working my way up.


----------



## RedWindsor (Oct 31, 2011)

once again i have not been logging at all but my weight is now down to 228lbs, which most of which is fat loss becuase i have definately gotten stronger, 

Bench max went up to 265, i am able to pop off like 5-6 reps on 225 now
My dead lifts feel awesome, im Throwing around 315lbs like its nothing
My squat ive been having alot of trouble keeping my form while doing them but they have most definately improved!

i look slimmer i feel good, and all the girls are even saying "oh hay there cutie" haha
and my pants fit just a bit looser


----------

